# Banking and Medical



## Berni222 (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi all,

I am moving to Thailand in a few months and wonder if anyone can help me with banking. I have got a job and been told that i can only be paid into a Thai bank. I dont want hassle or to lose out on any money wen i finally move back home to the UK.
What is the easiest way to transfer money home? Would setting up a HSBC account be the best option and transfer money that way? Help please!

I also am worried about medical insurance and cover. I have been told that i will be covered by Bupa but is there any other forms of medical insurance that i should get?

Thanks


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

*Insurance*



Berni222 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am moving to Thailand in a few months and wonder if anyone can help me with banking. I have got a job and been told that i can only be paid into a Thai bank. I dont want hassle or to lose out on any money wen i finally move back home to the UK.
> What is the easiest way to transfer money home? Would setting up a HSBC account be the best option and transfer money that way? Help please!
> ...


Well bupa is a big company and if your job is offering you that then you should be happy. If you have any questions try giving Pacific prime a call or ask them on their website. When I moved to Hong Kong I did that and they gave me some important information that helped me get what I was in need of. Pacific prime is a International Insurance broker that works with the top insurance companies like Bupa. Good luck, JW


----------

